# Set MySQL and Apache to start at boot



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

I know there is a boot script, but I can't seem to find it.

How do I get these to start at boot?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

You can su to root then use chkconfig to turn services on and off.


```
$ su -
Password:
# chkconfig httpd on
```
'chkconfig --list' will list information about the services running on the system.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Sweet ... thanks!


----------

